
Auto-sklearn: automatic parameter tuning - nickhuh
https://github.com/automl/auto-sklearn
======
brudgers
Docs: [http://auto-sklearn.readthedocs.org/en/master/](http://auto-
sklearn.readthedocs.org/en/master/)

